# 2007 Palmer Andy Finch PRO



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Just picked one up from actionvillage for $82 :thumbsup:

Any of you ride one, or any of the AF's? I'm gonna use it as an all-mountain board but i'll mostly be in the park, focusing on jumps but I hit rails too. The board doesn't seem very flexible, but I don't really know.. anybody have it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Haha, anybody?

I'm thinkin that i'm gonna only see a select few people with the same board as me..


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

...


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

when i bought my andy finch (the one with the bazoka joe gum thing on it) the sales person told me that the board is good for pipe, jumps and all mountain. basically everything BUT rails. if you're looking to hit rails i'd get something softer. Something that will flex around the rail instead of being completely stiff while you ride over it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Hm.. yeah, I figured it was gonna kinda be like this. I guess i'll just have to learn to deal with it for the season. I'm gonna try to beat it to death, break it in a little bit and see if i can get it to become a tad softer.

I'm not a rail junkie though anyway, and i'm sure a few basic slides won't be too much of a problem, I guess we'll see 


btw, i've got the year before yours.. the 2007.


----------

